# Baliklbayan Stamp Question



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am currently on a BB stamp. I need to get off my lazy <Snip> and apply for my 13a... one of these days...

I have always heard it is a one year stay, and you either leave/come back for another year, or you convert it to a tourist visa. But someone showed me this page on the immigration site and it sounds weird. Looks like you can extend the BB privilege - or do they mean it becomes a tourist visa and don't specify?

Notice they talk about people here for 36months on the BB stamp.... I have never heard this before. Anyone have any experience with this? 




> 3. What are the privileges of a Balikbayan?
> 
> Those who are admitted as Balikbayans are given an initial stay of one (1) year. They may extend their stay for another one (1), two (2) or six (6) months provided that they present their valid passport and filled out the visa extension form and submit it to the Visa Extension Section in the BI Main Office or any BI Offices nationwide. An additional requirement will be ask for Balikbayans who have stayed in the Philippines after thirty six (36) months.


Source: Balikbayan Privilege


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My understanding was that you convert to visit visa at the end of the BB period for another 24 months, 36 months in total. I assume after 36 months normal rules will apply as you are no longer a BB.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

That has been my understanding as well, but this is the first year I have used it. This reads differently though. So either... I have misunderstood how it works... or (more likely) their English is not very good ha ha


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> That has been my understanding as well, but this is the first year I have used it. This reads differently though. So either... I have misunderstood how it works... or (more likely) their English is not very good ha ha


Their english is very good It's just a different english to that we understand. I bit like UK and US english is slightly different it's just the Philippines takes it one stage further and have different meaning to the same words. Unless they spell out the additional requirements we will never know. It does suggest that BB can stay longer than 36 months.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

My understanding is, the BB stamp is good for 1 year. We left the country before the BB expired. When we returned, we were given another BB year. We did this the past 3 years with no problems. We'll do it again.
We haven't tried asking for extensions so I do not know what set of rules applies.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Well we are not in a position to do another trip. So, when we go in to apply for my 13a, next month, I will ask. They will either extend it, or turn it into a tourist visa.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota (though marriage) visa*



Tukaram said:


> Well we are not in a position to do another trip. So, when we go in to apply for my 13a, next month, I will ask. They will either extend it, or turn it into a tourist visa.


Tukaram I'd get that 13a Non-quota Visa (through marriage) probationary, hopefully you have all your paperwork and documents in order, I'd make sure before you travel to Manila that the PBI satellite office in your area has a look over everything before the trip to hot crowded Manila. :fingerscrossed:

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/information/directory-of-transactions


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

We are working on getting it all together for the 13a, but will not be ready by the time the BB stamp expires. So I will have to get an extension of one sort or the other


----------

